# Should I Change Bars?



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

I just upgraded from a 1500 to a 2500HD.I am also going to upgrade to a reese dual cam should I still use my 1200# bars?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If the bars are compatible with your newer hitch I would say no. What is your tongue weight?

Eric


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Assuming the bars will work with the dual cam, and are working for you now, there is no reason I see to change. Which bar's are needed is determined by trailer tongue weight, not by the tow vehicle.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Your TV should not affect which Bars to use ......... I would take it to scales loaded and do all your measurements ....... it is good to know all your weights. It may affect how you pack things.

I remember some threads on here that carey commented on for ride comfort it was best to have a bar at the weight or slightly under... that the bar being completely flexed gave better ride and sway control.

If your bars work now, you should be fine.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

When I went to my F350 with my 28RSDS, the 1200 lb bars were a bit punishing on the ride. However, you have a heavier trailer, so I'm betting the 1200 lb bars will be fine. If not, I have a set of 800lb bars in my garage gathering dust if you want to vacation in MI.


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

OK ,Keep my bars,weigh my TV-TT, go top MI for free dusty bars.
GOT IT.....


----------



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 750lb bars that I'd trade with you. I think I could use the heaver bar with my Suburban. I'm near Philadelphia.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i use 600lb bars with my setup. check out these links:

http://www.inlandrv.com/articles/hitch-torsion-bar-story.html
http://www.inlandrv.com/articles/towing_myths.pdf
http://home.hiwaay.net/~tomorkim/Reese.htm

more flex in the bars gives much better sway control, and softer bars will not shake your trailer to death. i say go to MI and swap the bars ! i respectfully disagree with anyone who says that the sizing of the bars and the ability of the suspension of the tow vehicle are independent variables; the tow vehicle drives the sizing of the bars.

750-800lb bars would be just right for you now, IMHO.......


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll add to it that the bars need to cover the gross vehicle weight of the trailer......

When we are outfitting new trailers with a WDH set up, we use the 10-15% rule of Gross.

If a trailer has a GVW of 8000lbs and up, they get the 1200lb bars (Reese no longer has 1000lb bars)

If it is a lightweight trailer, they get the 600lb bars (up to around 5500lbs GVW)

Anything that GVW's between 5500 and 8000lbs (which is 70% of what is out there) gets the 800lb bars.

The tow vehicle really is irrelevant, unless you are using an overkill tow vehicle. Then you need the stronger bars to force the weight to the front axle of the TV.


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks huntr70 my TT has a gross weight of 8200# (301bq) so I'll stay with the 1200# bars.


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the links willingtonpaul. I remenbered reading something about this. That was why I posted this question. After reading I think I'll try 800# bars and see if I lik that setup. Thanks everone.


----------

